

Show HN: A Chrome extension to generate LinkedIn leads - mherrmann
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/livisitor/pafjcmmfiibiahjeiipbnmaaggjicnme

======
jsfour
Nice biz hack!

~~~
mherrmann
Thanks! Tell all your freinds please! ;) M

------
alecp
looking good :)

